# Sockelsteine!



## [KoA-Mory] (25. Februar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

Wo bekomme ich eine Liste aller verfügbaren Edelsteine die gesockelt werden können.

gruß,Kolo


----------



## Lorille (25. Februar 2007)

> ' date='25.02.2007, 09:25' post='44285']
> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Wo bekomme ich eine Liste aller verfügbaren Edelsteine die gesockelt werden können.
> ...



www.thottbot.com


----------



## Elenor (25. Februar 2007)

www.buffed.de ^^


----------



## Mardras (10. April 2007)

Elenor schrieb:


> www.buffed.de ^^



Kannst Du das genauer verlinken auf buffed.de? Ich finds irgendwie nicht und suche schon geraume Zeit.

Vielleicht liegts wieder gestrigen Tomatensalat^^


----------



## Fendulas (10. April 2007)

Interessante Liste

Viel Spaß^^


----------



## Mardras (10. April 2007)

Fendulas schrieb:


> Interessante Liste
> 
> Viel Spaß^^



Diese Liste kenne ich, aber es gibt doch bestimmt noch Steine die man nicht selbst herstellen kann oder?


----------



## Kopaka (10. April 2007)

Ja, wäre schön, wenn man unter den Gegenständen auch nach Sockeln suchen kann. Suche nähmlich auch nach guten Sockeln.


----------



## hardok (11. April 2007)

ich persoenlich finde fuer solche dinge folgende seite immer sehr gut:
http://www.wowhead.com/?items=-2 .

oben kann man noch auf die subkategorien der sockelsteine navigieren.


----------

